# Inline Junkers



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I've only been racing HO slot cars for 30 years.

But, has anyone on this slot car forum noticed how bad the HO inline motor slot cars are compared to the HO pancake motor slot cars ?

What I mean is, I don't know of one part on all of the inline motor slot cars that works better than any of the component parts on every pancake motor slot car I've had.



tomato tomoto 

Silly Goats, you cannot cross my bridge.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What he said!seriously.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Too funny by half, Ed! :thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Stop! Stop it!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yer killin' me!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Slots by Moreau*

Well Ed...if you must know.  I started playing with and working on inline slot cars before I ever saw a pancake design. Seems so long ago that I have to calculate it in light years. :freak:

Among my other enterprises, I currently own and operate an HO inline wrecking yard. Right now Im running a special on spindly poorly designed chassis that cant handle the primary performance requirement of .... uh.... er..... "staying together". Most are lightly used with minor lil problems like cracked frame connectors or bulkheads, rear axle journals that wont snap, wayward guide pins that fall out, and busted off shoe hangers or front axle carriers. 

Recently, I have been able to repurpose these useless, modern "Plasti-crackers". Inline HO junkers are the best source of parts for my scratch building and customs. Most times the cheap pieces of junk are all folded, spindled, and mutilated anyway. With all the parts busted off of them it saves me the valuable labor time of taking them apart. I accumulated the vast majority via large parts lots where I was actually after some other valuable item in the lot; so in my mind, the freight was free. Nuther Dave calls it free "packing material". I call it gold 

All the useless garbage that falls off of them is actually quite handy during the mock up stage(s). If I inadvertently hack up a cut or doof a measurement; I have pounds of back stock to whittle away on should something go horribly wrong in the R&D department. I frequently experiment and develop modeling or build techniques using this slot by-product. Ultimately it helps me waste fewer good parts AND feel all cuddly about the environment at the same time. :thumbsup:

Once I'm done, any re-useable bits are tossed back into the re-cycle yard and the trash is unceremoniously dumped. I wish I could find a way to send it COD to China.

So Ed, dontchoo go backtalking my inline garbage dump! Those parts are just as good as the vintage pancake parts, they just fall off quicker. It's really not their fault that they are no better :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Parts is Parts*

Parts is parts.... and here at Underdog Race Shop, we go through alot of them.
_These are all fixin to be installed..._


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i bought an in-line chassis that had a "jet" and a letter in its name.i also paid a lot of$ for it.the thing screamed around the trak at speeds that were unrealistic to me.and when it came time to break it down n clean it i soon found out i needed a special tool to put it back together? whaaaa?i quickly knew which end it went out... the back door to the mailbox and a new happy owner!i guess i,m a junk man i like junk! i can make junk go good.i have lil boxes full of junk.i also like superfist too. i just think he just used some badly selected words and got us pancake n syrup crowd worked up in a tizzy. so in short i,ll take junk anyday!!i have lots of junk and i,m always lookin for more junk. i think this makes me a junkie.think i,ll go n look at more pics of junk maybe even buy a bunch of the new junk that is comming out soon. yea man now i,m talkin new junk! o boy more junk i can wait!! what a silly statement... junk


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You know you want to...Everyone sing along!!*

Didn't AW make a Smokin" Inline slot car a while back?






Puff the Magic "INLINE" lived by the sea and frolicked in the Autum mist in a land called Honna Lee...laaaaa, la, la

Nice way to switch flip this Pancake over...now it's time to eat lunch.

Bob...Everyone GET IN LINE behind me for an Animal House Lunch "FOOD FIGHT!!"...zilla


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

pretty funny stuff here,I see some of you are inline and some are pancake guys. But , ya know what ? I love'em all. Does that make me some kind of nut? maybe. my other problem is i want them all LOL. but thats just me. or is it?


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> What I mean is, I don't know of one part on all of the inline motor slot cars that works better than any of the component parts on every pancake motor slot car I've had.


Seems that the drive train of an inline is better, 2 gears VS. 5 gears. Every time one gear meshes with another, there is drag.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Problems like cracked frame connectors or bulkheads, rear axle journals that wont snap, wayward guide pins that fall out, and busted off shoe hangers or front axle carriers are a drag too.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

AW Super III Cars


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

I've had the best luck with Tomy later version cars. SRT's are my favorites. Next would be SG+. Tried Life Like, Marchon, Tyco 440 and AW's. As far as quality, performance and handling, none compare to Tomy. Just my personal experience.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

cwbam said:


> AW Super III Cars


aaAWe, now ya gone done let the smoke out of the wirerrrrrr
I mean, ya let the cat out of the bag....yeah, that's it, a cat and a bag.:tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was just proving a point. A post like this IS to promote FLAMING from and to TROLLS.

And for some of the older folk not up to todays verbage, TROLLING is similar to bullying, new world new name thats all.

My favorite all time car is a tyco nomad green/black #28. My favorite car to race are any original tjets (or resin car) on a stock aurora tjet chassis with stock tires,nothing like slowing up when you approach the turn, then accelerate when half way thru, fishtailing like crazing till it finally straightens up and tears down the straightaway.

Had lots of 440x2 races and tomy turbos. Lovely having them flying so fast you cant see them till they skreeeetch slide across the track because their pickup shoe got stuck on a rail somewhere.....stop the race and look for the "hot rods" pieces.....just not that fun.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

Pathetic Trolls


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Solo2racr said:


> Pathetic


I think squabbling about "mines better", "yours is junk". On a Hobby board is pathetic.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> I think squabbling about "mines better", "yours is junk". On a Hobby board is pathetic.


It IS pathetic. Just run what you like and worry about your own cars.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Someone had to do it..lol too funny!


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Below is one of the better inline cars on the market that we 
raced for the first time this season. We race these cars right
after our Modified T-Jet race. Durable, easy to work on, *made in USA.*
It is nice to have both classes to shake up the competition.

http://www.daveshoraceway.net/StormPriceList.html

Modified T-Jet 6 second class









Storm Extreme 3 second class



























Dave's HO Raceway


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

00'HO said:


> (snip)
> 
> We race these cars right
> after our Modified T-Jet race. Durable, easy to work on, *made in USA.*
> It is nice to have both classes to shake up the competition.


See? See that? We CAN all just get along!   

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

And there ya have it. The straight answer. 3 seconds and six seconds. The inline parts are twice as fast as the pancake parts so they must be twice as good.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*... only if you like them twice as much.*



Bill Hall said:


> And there ya have it. The straight answer. 3 seconds and six seconds. The inline parts are twice as fast as the pancake parts so they must be twice as good.


Me?.... I'm with Nanner. :lol:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> And there ya have it. The straight answer. 3 seconds and six seconds. The inline parts are twice as fast as the pancake parts so they must be twice as good.


*Thanks for sharing the Jimmy Castor Bunch.*Nice start to my day :thumbsup:

*In my opinion, both classes are good for the sport.*
For those who disagree, here is my ex bass players comment at youtube:














Dave's HO Raceway


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nuther', where do you find this stuff??????? (nannerpus)


----------

